# عمر سليمان يعلن رسمياً خوضه انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية!!!



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2012)

*أصدر اللواء عمر سليمان بياناً أعلن خلاله نيته خوض انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، وإلى نص البيان:

"الإخوة والأخوات من أبناء مصر الغالية، لقد هزتنى وقفتكم القوية وإصراركم على تغيير الأمر الواقع بأيديكم، إن النداء الذى وجهتموه لى أمر وأنا جندى لم أعص أمراً طوال حياتى، فإذا ما كان هذا الأمر من الشعب المؤمن بوطنه لا أستطيع إلا أن ألبى هذا النداء، وأشارك فى الترشح، رغم ما أوضحته لكم فى بيانى السابق من معوقات وصعوبات".

"الإخوة الأعزاء، إن نداءكم لى وتوسمكم فى قدرتى هو تكليف وتشريف ووسام على صدرى، وأعدكم أن أغير موقفى إذا ما استكملت التوكيلات المطلوبة خلال يوم السبت، مع وعد منى أن أبذل كل ما أستطيع من جهد، معتمداً على الله وعلى دعمكم لننجز التغيير المنشود واستكمال أهداف الثورة وتحقيق آمال الشعب المصرى فى الأمن والاستقرار والرخاء، والله الموفق والمستعان".*
اليوم السابع


----------



## sparrow (6 أبريل 2012)

عمرسليمان لو اترشح هو الي هيكسب
ياريت ينزل اهو احسن الوحشين


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2012)

sparrow قال:


> عمرسليمان لو اترشح هو الي هيكسب
> ياريت ينزل اهو احسن الوحشين



*صح كلامك جداااا يا حبيبتى بس الشعب هيروح فين من تجار الدين 
هتتلعب نفس اللعبه اللى اتلعبت ف استفتاء الدستور واللعب ع وتر الدين وتطبيق الشريعه والجهله كتير هيسمعوا الكلام 
فلتكن مشيئته *


----------



## sparrow (6 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *صح كلامك جداااا يا حبيبتى بس الشعب هيروح فين من تجار الدين
> هتتلعب نفس اللعبه اللى اتلعبت ف استفتاء الدستور واللعب ع وتر الدين وتطبيق الشريعه والجهله كتير هيسمعوا الكلام
> فلتكن مشيئته *



انا اتوقع انه لو نزل هيكسب وبقوة كمان
هو راجل زكي وكان رئيس مخابرات يعني هيحطهم كلهم في جيبه الصغير  ,, غير كدة وكده هيبقي العسكر عوزه يكسب والي عوزه العسكر هيكون هههههههه
وادينا هنشوف اخره المسلسل ايه
ربنا يسترها


----------



## چاكس (6 أبريل 2012)

*خبر كويس 
انا هنتخبه *


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههه

اللعب القذر بين الحيات والعقارب ..... كنت متأكد*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أبريل 2012)

*وانا ايضا سوف ارشح عمر سليمان
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *وانا ايضا سوف ارشح عمر سليمان
> *​



*سيختار خيرت الشاطر نائبا له ..... لتكتمل الصفقة *


----------



## energy (6 أبريل 2012)

انتخابات الرئاسه صارت 
سمك لبن تمر هندى


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سيختار خيرت الشاطر نائبا له ..... لتكتمل الصفقة *



لو اختاره فعلا هتكون لعبه غير كدة هيكون من المجلس العسكري


----------



## چاكس (6 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سيختار خيرت الشاطر نائبا له ..... لتكتمل الصفقة *



*فاكس 

نرشح عمرو موسى*


----------



## grges monir (6 أبريل 2012)

*






أكد اللواء عمر سليمان النائب السابق لرئيس الجمهورية أنه سيخوض انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية بمجرد استكمال التوكيلات المطلوبة.

وأضاف عبر بيان ألقاه اللواء حسين كمال -مدير مكتب سليمان- أثناء وقفتهم   بالعباسية أنه بمجرد استكمال التوكيلات المطلوبة سيتقدم على الفور إلى   اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة، لافتا إلى انه سيلقي بياناً اليوم عبر   وسائل الاعلام يوضح حقيقة موقفه من الترشح.​

وقال محمد مشعل المنسق الاعلامي لحملة ترشيح اللواء عمر سليمان ان عدد   التوكيلات التي حصلوا عليها حتى الان تخطت 127 الف توكيل، مما يعني أن   سليمان سيعلن ترشحه رسمياً اليوم.

صدى البلد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2012)

*أعلنت الحملة الشعبية لترشيح المشير رئيساً للجمهورية، دعمها وتأييدها للواء عمر سليمان، مرشحاً للرئاسة، وذلك فور تراجع الأخير عن موقفه، وإعلانه الترشح رسمياً، عصر اليوم.

وقال محمود عطية رئيس ائتلاف مصر فوق الجميع ـ الحملة الشعبية لترشيح المشير رئيسا ـ اجتمعنا اليوم مع مسئولى حملة اللواء عمر سليمان وذلك لإعلان تأييدهم لنائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق بدلا من المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى بعد قرار اللواء عمر سليمان بإعلان خوضه للانتخابات الرئاسية.

وأضاف عطية لـ"اليوم السابع": "تم التنسيق مع الحملة على اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لدعم نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق وجمع التوكيلات الخاصة به من مؤيديه وأنصاره وإجراء مؤتمر صحفى سيتم الإعلان عنه قريبا للتأكيد على هذا الدعم".

يذكر أن الحملة الشعبية لترشيح المشير رئيسا قد أعلنت مسبقا تأييدها للواء عمر سليمان فى حالة خوضه لانتخابات الرئاسة ورفض المشير حسين طنطاوى خوض الانتخابات.*


----------



## grges monir (6 أبريل 2012)

عمر سليمان انسب شخص لقيادة البلد فى هذة المرحلة
البلد محتاجة  رجل قوى   ... سياسى محنك  بالاضافة انة لة كاريزما بدل انة شخصية قوية


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 أبريل 2012)

sparrow قال:


> انا اتوقع انه لو نزل هيكسب وبقوة كمان
> هو راجل زكي وكان رئيس مخابرات يعني هيحطهم كلهم في جيبه الصغير  ,, غير كدة وكده هيبقي العسكر عوزه يكسب والي عوزه العسكر هيكون هههههههه
> وادينا هنشوف اخره المسلسل ايه
> ربنا يسترها



*ده رأيي ايضا
اكيد ده اللى هيخرجنا من قبضة الاسلاميين
ربنا معاه
المهم الكل يروح يوم السبت يعمل له توكيل​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أعلنت الحملة الشعبية لترشيح المشير رئيساً للجمهورية، دعمها وتأييدها للواء عمر سليمان، مرشحاً للرئاسة، وذلك فور تراجع الأخير عن موقفه، وإعلانه الترشح رسمياً، عصر اليوم.
> 
> وقال محمود عطية رئيس ائتلاف مصر فوق الجميع ـ الحملة الشعبية لترشيح المشير رئيسا ـ اجتمعنا اليوم مع مسئولى حملة اللواء عمر سليمان وذلك لإعلان تأييدهم لنائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق بدلا من المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى بعد قرار اللواء عمر سليمان بإعلان خوضه للانتخابات الرئاسية.
> 
> ...



*كده واضح ان الجيش هيلعب صح المرة ديه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2012)

*فى أول تعليق لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، على قرار اللواء عمر سليمان الترشح لانتخابات الرئاسة، قال الدكتور محمود حسين الأمين العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إنه لا يعتقد أن قرار سليمان سيغير شيئا فى المعادلة الانتخابية خلال الأيام القادمة.

وأضاف فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" أنه من حق أى مواطن يرشح نفسه لرئاسة الجمهورية، ولكن فى الوقت نفسه الشعب يرفض أى شخص له ارتباط بالنظم السابق أو المؤسسة العسكرية، وفى النهاية سنرى اختيار الشعب المصرى فى صندوق الانتخابات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2012)

*أكد الدكتور محمد قطرى، منسق حملة الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، أن ترشح اللواء عمر سليمان، مدير جهاز المخابرات السابق لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، لن يؤثر على حملة شفيق، مؤكداً أن شفيق لم ولن ينسحب من سباق الانتخابات الرئاسية بعد أن قام بتقديم أوراقه أمس للجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية.

وقال قطرى فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن سليمان قيمة كبيرة وترشحه سيثرى سباق الانتخابات الرئاسية، ونتمنى له التوفيق.

يأتى ذلك فى الوقت الذى يجرى فيه شفيق جولة انتخابية بمدينة قويسنا بمحافظة المنوفية، يلتقى فيها عدد من تجار الأسمدة والمزارعون.

وكان الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة قد صرح فى إحدى لقاءاته التليفزيونية فى برنامج "الحياة اليوم" الاثنين الماضى، أنه قد يعدل عن قرار ترشحه فى حال خوض اللواء عمر سليمان نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق السباق الرئاسى، مشدداً أنه لكل "حادثة حديث"، وأنه سيعلن عن موقفه النهائى من الاستمرار للرئاسة بعد وضوح الرؤية بشأن سليمان.*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 أبريل 2012)

الانتخابات فى مصر تمثلية والناس كانت مصدقة ان فى انتخابات بحق فى مصر  ضاعت الثورة بس خدنا الخراب والدمار


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2012)

*أطلق مجهولون أعيرة خرطوش، وزجاجات مياه فارغة، على منصة مؤيدى عمر سليمان بميدان العباسية، خلال احتفالهم بإعلان سليمان ترشحه للرئاسة عصر اليوم الجمعة. 

وأصيب المشاركون فى وقفة تأييد سليمان بحالة من الذعر، فور سماع دوى الطلقات، واتهم عدد منهم أفراداً من أهالى العباسية، متوقعين أن يكون سبب منعهم من إلقاء كلمة من أعلى المنصة وراء الحادث. 

ولم يتسن حتى الآن التعرف على هوية مطلقى الخرطوش، وتمكنت قوات الأمن المركزى من القبض على أحد الأشخاص المشتبه فى تورطهم فى الحادث، وتم احتجازه، وتلاحق حالياً قوة أمنية شخصاً آخر.

من جانبه قال صامويل العشاى منسق الجبهة الثورية لتأييد عمر سليمان، إنه لا يعرف الأشخاص الذين قاموا بإطلاق أعيرة الخرطوش على المنصة، وهو الأمر الذى نتج عنه حدوث انقسام فى الآراء بين المشاركين فى الوقفة بين الاستمرار فى وقفتهم أو إنهائها بعد إطلاق أعيرة الخرطوش عليهم، تجنباً لتكرار الحادثة ووقوع إصابات، فيما لم يتمكن أحد من إلقاء القبض على هؤلاء الشباب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2012)

*أنهى متظاهرو العباسية، من مؤيدى اللواء عمر سليمان وقفتهم اليوم بميدان العباسية، وذلك بعدما أعلن سليمان عن تلبية رغبتهم بالترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية.

ورفع مؤيدو سليمان المنصة الخاصة بهم من وسط الميدان، وبدأوا فى الرحيل، مؤكدين على دعمهم وتأييدهم لعمر سليمان رئيسا للجمهورية. 

يذكر أن مؤيدى سليمان دعوا للتظاهر اليوم الجمعة فى ميدان التحرير لمطالبته العدول عن قراره بعدم الترشح فى انتخابات الرئاسة، وهو ما دفع سليمان للعدول عن قراره مقررا الترشح لخوض الانتخابات الرئاسية، وشارك فى الوقفة المغنى عمرو مصطفى والإعلامى توفيق عكاشة والإعلامية حياة الدرديرى. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2012)

*أعلنت "الأغلبية الصامتة" وجمعية "الربيع المصرى"، دعمهم الكامل وتأييدهم للواء عمر سليمان، مرشحاً للرئاسة، وذلك فور تراجع الأخير عن موقفه، وإعلانه الترشح رسمياً، عصر اليوم.

وقال المهندس فتحى الصيفى مؤسس ائتلاف الأغلبية الصامتة ومؤسس الربيع المصرى، إنه فى ظل الظروف التى تمر بها البلاد علينا أن ننظر إلى المصلحة العامة، فبعد إعلان اللواء عمر سليمان الترشح للرئاسة علينا جميعنا أن ندعمه، لأننا فى احتياج إلى شخصية متزنة تعلم تماما كيف تحفظ التوازن بين قوى الشعب، مشيرا إلى أن اللواء عمر سليمان من الشخصيات الطيبة التى تعشق تراب مصر وأفنى حياته فى سبيل رفعة هذا البلد، ونحن لا نريد رئيسا هدفه الوحيد تجديد أفكار عقيمة لا تفيدنا، نحتاج أن ننهض بمصر.

وأضاف الصيفى فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع" أننا منذ تنحى مبارك وبعد أن تمنينا أن تدور عجلة الإنتاج ويحصل كل فرد على حقوقه الاجتماعية والسياسية، فوجئنا بتخبط معظم الجماعات المدنية والإسلامية فى طلبات لم يستفد منها المواطن المصرى، وأزمة اقتصادية وانفلات أمنى والتخوف من المستقبل، لأن كل جماعة تتحرك بنظرة ضيقة تعبر عن مصالحها فقط. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2012)

*قررت الحملة الشعبية لترشيح المشير رئيساً عقد اجتماع مساء اليوم الجمعة، للاتفاق على الخطوات الذى ستتخذها الحملة فى دعم عمر سليمان رئيساً للجمهورية، والبدء فى تحرير وجمع التوكيلات التى احتفظ بها المؤيدون للواء عمر سليمان نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، بعدما أعلن عدم ترشحه فى انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية خلال الفترة الماضية.
وقال محمود عطية رئيس ائتلاف مصر فوق الجميع، الحملة الشعبية لترشيح المشير رئيساً، إن الحملة ستبدأ فى تفعيل حملة اللواء عمر سليمان لخوض الانتخابات الرئاسية غداً، نظراً لضيق التوقيت.

وأضاف عطية أن الفريق أحمد شفيق حين أعلن انسحابه من الانتخابات الرئاسية فى حالة خوض "سليمان" للرئاسة عبر وسائل الإعلام، وبعدما رفض المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى خوض الانتخابات الرئاسية قررت الحملة تأييدها للواء عمر سليمان رئيساً لمصر.

وكانت الحملة الشعبية لترشيح المشير رئيساً أعلنت دعمها وتأييدها للواء عمر سليمان، مرشحاً للرئاسة، وذلك فور تراجع الأخير عن موقفه، وإعلانه الترشح رسمياً، واجتمعت الحملة اليوم "الجمعة" مع مسئولى حملة اللواء عمر سليمان، وذلك لإعلان تأييدهم لنائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، والتنسيق مع الحملة على اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لدعم نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق وجمع التوكيلات الخاصة به من مؤيديه وأنصاره وإجراء مؤتمر صحفى سيتم الإعلان عنه قريبا للتأكيد على هذا الدعم.*


----------



## grges monir (6 أبريل 2012)

هنعمل اية بقى دونا
هاضطر ارشحة بعد خروج مرشحى المفضل  ابو اسماعيل
صاحب مقولة ان جوزة طيب حرام والبيبسى مشروب صهيونى
علىاسا س يعنى ان  توكيلات بيبسى فى مصر بيشتغل فيها اسرائليين!!!!!! 
بس غريبة ان توكيل بيبسى  عندنا المدير بتاعة اسمة احمد  والمندوب اللى بيجيبلى البضاعة اسمة احمد برضة هههههههه


----------



## red333 (6 أبريل 2012)

نحن جميعا مجرد قطع  فى رقعة الشطرنج الامريكية


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2012)

*
لعمل توكيل للواء عمر سليمان
 التوجه لاقرب مكتب شهر عقارى
 سحب نموذج رقم (2.ب) انتخابات رئاسية
 نموذج تأييد ناخب
 اسم المرشح: عمر محمود سليمان
اسم الشهرة: عمر سليمان
 بطاقة الرقم القومى: 23507020100774
 لتسليم التوكيلات اتصل على الارقام التالية سيصلك مندوب طرفنا فى اى محافظة 
01002196995 01228564064*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2012)

*أعلن الدكتور هشام شيحة وكيل وزارة الصحة للشئون العلاجية، أن عدد المصابين فى الأحداث التى شهدتها منطقة العباسية نتيجة الاحتكاكات بين مجهولين وأنصار عمر سليمان المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، ارتفع إلى 15 مصابا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2012)

*قرر ائتلاف الرؤساء الجدد التنازل عن الترشح لصالح اللواء عمر سليمان الذى أعلن عن ترشحه للرئاسة أمس، الجمعة، وأيضا التنازل عن جميع التوكيلات التى حصلوا عليها التى تصل إلى ما يقرب من 240 ألف توكيل على مستوى محافظات الجمهورية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2012)

*الجارديان: عمر سليمان لديه نفوذ تجعله المرشح الأوفر حظا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2012)

*بجاتو: عمر سليمان لم يتقدم رسمياً بأوراق ترشحه وإنما جاء للاستعلام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2012)

*كشفت مصادر مقربة من العالم المصرى الدكتور محمد النشائى المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية عن حزب المصرى العربى الاشتراكى، عن نية تنازله للواء عمر سليمان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2012)

*هددت الناشطة السياسية إسراء عبد الفتاح بثورة جديدة على عمر سليمان فى حال فوزه بالرئاسة، معتبرة ترشحه تحديا صريحا من المجلس العسكرى للثورة المصرية *


----------



## grges monir (7 أبريل 2012)

هنشوف مهاترات فىالانتخابات الجاية دى للصبح
هما لية  خلو امتحانات المدارس بدرى السنة دى يعنى
عارفين ان الدنيا هتبقى بطيخ ههههههه


----------



## SALVATION (7 أبريل 2012)

يارب محتاجين ايدك انت تدخل​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *"الإخوة الأعزاء، إن نداءكم لى وتوسمكم فى قدرتى هو تكليف وتشريف ووسام على صدرى، وأعدكم أن أغير موقفى إذا ما استكملت التوكيلات المطلوبة خلال يوم السبت، مع وعد منى أن أبذل كل ما أستطيع من جهد، معتمداً على الله وعلى دعمكم لننجز التغيير المنشود واستكمال أهداف الثورة وتحقيق آمال الشعب المصرى فى الأمن والاستقرار والرخاء، والله الموفق والمستعان".*


 



​


----------



## هالة الحب (7 أبريل 2012)

لازم كلنا ندعم عمر سليمان.يمكن يقدر يقف فى وجه الدقون اللى محاصرنا فى كل حته.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هددت الناشطة السياسية إسراء عبد الفتاح بثورة جديدة *


*أية المصطلحات الجديدة دى ؟*
*ناشطة سياسية - ناشطة حقوقية - ناشطة أنسانية ...ناشطة بالشطة والفلفل - ناشطة بالبهارات ...*
*ماتنزلوا اعلانات زى الشيبسى أحسن !!*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية المصطلحات الجديدة دى ؟*
> *ناشطة سياسية - ناشطة حقوقية - ناشطة أنسانية ...ناشطة بالشطة والفلفل - ناشطة بالبهارات ...*
> *ماتنزلوا اعلانات زى الشيبسى أحسن !!*


ده إيه الحئد ده يا عبووود -- طول عمرنا بنسمع المصطلحات دى عليكم و ساكتين--
 مالك و مال نون النسواهات سيبهم ينزلو بالطعم إلى يعجبهم-- قاصدى بالمصطلح إلى يعجبهم :t30:


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2012)

*رد مؤيدو عمر سليمان، نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، العديد من الهتافات أمام اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة تأييداً له من بينها "سجل سجل يا زمان شعب مصر اختار سليمان، انزل انزل يا سليمان هتخلصنا من الفئران، الشعب يريد عمر سليمان، عو إسرائيل.. عمر سليمان أهو".
 وارتدى مؤيدو سليمان تى شرتات خاصة به وسط هتافات بتأييده انتظارا لقدومه لتقديم أوراق ترشحه للرئاسة وسط تواجد أمنى مكثف لقوات الأمن المركزى ومدرعتين للجيش.*


----------



## grges monir (8 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *رد مؤيدو عمر سليمان، نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، العديد من الهتافات أمام اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة تأييداً له من بينها "سجل سجل يا زمان شعب مصر اختار سليمان، انزل انزل يا سليمان هتخلصنا من الفئران، الشعب يريد عمر سليمان، عو إسرائيل.. عمر سليمان أهو".
> وارتدى مؤيدو سليمان تى شرتات خاصة به وسط هتافات بتأييده انتظارا لقدومه لتقديم أوراق ترشحه للرئاسة وسط تواجد أمنى مكثف لقوات الأمن المركزى ومدرعتين للجيش.*


بقت هيصة
الشعب انقسم الى مؤيدى نظام سابق واسلاميين بالطبع و شباب الثورة ضد هذا وذاك
يعنى اللى هايجيى يهايجى باختيار ثلث الشعب المصرى 
2/3 بقى يخبطوا راسهم فى الحيطة ههه


----------



## Critic (8 أبريل 2012)

الميزة انه لو نجح (وبتوقعى هينجح) هيرجع الاسلاميين لجحورهم تانى


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2012)

*"الراجل اللى وراء عمر سليمان" يرافقه أثناء تقدمه بأوراقه للرئاسة *



*رافق العقيد أركان حرب حسين شريف، مدير مكتب اللواء عمر سليمان، "الراجل اللى وراء عمر سليمان"، كما تداولته شبكات التواصل الاجتماعى، اللواء عمر سليمان أثناء وصوله لمقر اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة، وهو الذى حرص على ضمان سلامة نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، أثناء نزوله من السيارة، بعد تدافع عدد من مؤيديه، محاولة منهم للوصول إليه. 

ورافقه أثناء دخوله لمقر اللجنة وسط ترقب شديد لكافة المحيطين باللواء عمر سليمان حرصاً على سلامته وتأمينه الشخصى.*


----------



## وفاء وليم (8 أبريل 2012)

*عمر سليمان هو اللى يقدر يلم البلد اللى فلت زمامها من الانفلات الامنى  الى المطالب الفئوبة الى ازمات بنزين وسولار وبوتاجاز *


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2012)

*بكار: لن نقف مكتوفى الأيدى أمام ترشح عمر سليمان للرئاسة*
*هدد نادر بكار ،المتحدث الإعلامى باسم حزب النور السلفى، باتخاذ حزبه خطوات تصعيدية ضد ترشح عمر سليمان للرئاسة، مشددا على ضرورة تطبيق العزل السياسى على سليمان. 

وقال بكار فى تصريح له على صفحته الشخصية بموقع "فيس بوك": لن نقف مكتوفى الأيدى أمام نزول عمر سليمان حلبة السباق الرئاسى، غداً بإذن الله أولى خطوات التصعيد، التصويت على قانون العزل السياسى، مضيفا: ما زالت خيارات أخرى مطروحة. *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بكار: لن نقف مكتوفى الأيدى أمام ترشح عمر سليمان للرئاسة*
> *هدد نادر بكار ،المتحدث الإعلامى باسم حزب النور السلفى، باتخاذ حزبه خطوات تصعيدية ضد ترشح عمر سليمان للرئاسة، مشددا على ضرورة تطبيق العزل السياسى على سليمان. *
> 
> *وقال بكار فى تصريح له على صفحته الشخصية بموقع "فيس بوك": لن نقف مكتوفى الأيدى أمام نزول عمر سليمان حلبة السباق الرئاسى، غداً بإذن الله أولى خطوات التصعيد، التصويت على قانون العزل السياسى، مضيفا: ما زالت خيارات أخرى مطروحة. *


*بداية الـ 72 ساعة أياها ....فاكرة ؟*
*ستصل ذروتها يوم الجمعة القادم ...لو مرت بسلام*
*أعتقد أن الأنتخابات فيما بعد ستكون مجرد مارثون لا أكثر ولا أقل ...*
*ربنا يستر ...*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بداية الـ 72 ساعة أياها ....فاكرة ؟*
> *ستصل ذروتها يوم الجمعة القادم ...لو مرت بسلام*
> *أعتقد أن الأنتخابات فيما بعد ستكون مجرد مارثون لا أكثر ولا أقل ...*
> *ربنا يستر ...*​


*ده انا مش بس فاكره ده انا واثقه ان التصريح العنيف ده وراه ترتيبات ومفاجأت
بس يا ترى الخيارات الاخرى دى هيواجهها العسكر ازاى :smil12:
ربك يسترها .. *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ده انا مش بس فاكره ده انا واثقه ان التصريح العنيف ده وراه ترتيبات ومفاجأت*
> *بس يا ترى الخيارات الاخرى دى هيواجهها العسكر ازاى :smil12:*
> *ربك يسترها .. *


*لو فراغة بُق وبس ...هيسيبوهم يهرتلوا ...*
*غير كدة أعتقد ان ( أقله ) عودة قانون الطوارئ ...*
*والمرة دى مافيهاش هزار ولا معلش ...*
*صدر تعليمات للأعضاء بتجميد نشاطهم التجارى خلال اليومين القادمين والحفاظ على ( السيولة ) النقدية ..!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لو فراغة بُق وبس ...هيسيبوهم يهرتلوا ...*
> *غير كدة أعتقد ان ( أقله ) عودة قانون الطوارئ ...*
> *والمرة دى مافيهاش هزار ولا معلش ...*
> *صدر تعليمات للأعضاء بتجميد نشاطهم التجارى خلال اليومين القادمين والحفاظ على ( السيولة ) النقدية ..!!!*



*اممممممم لا بقى فهمنى اخر سطرين دول 
تعليمات من مين ولمين وانهى نشاط وده معناااه ايييه ؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2012)

*شوف التهديد ده كمان لسه واصل طازه !!*
*الشاطر: هننزل الشارع فى حالة تزوير انتخابات الرئاسة أو سرقة الثورة*
*قال المهندس خيرت الشاطر، مرشح الرئاسة، إنه يرفض محاولات إعادة نظام مبارك وترشح اللواء عمر سليمان، نائب الرئيس السابق، للانتخابات الرئاسية، معتبراًَ أن إعلان سليمان ترشحه رسمياً للرئاسة إهانة للثورة، وعدم إدراك لطبيعة التغير الذى شهدته مصر بعد ثورة 25 يناير.

وأضاف الشاطر، خلال المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقد اليوم للإعلان عن حملته الرئاسية، والتى تحمل شعار "النهضة.. إرادة شعبية"، أنه لو تم تزوير الانتخابات الرئاسية أو وجدت محاولات لسرقة الثورة "هننزل الشارع"، لأننا ضحينا بأرواحنا وشهدائنا من أجل حصد نتائج هذه الثورة.*


----------



## grges monir (9 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شوف التهديد ده كمان لسه واصل طازه !!*
> *الشاطر: هننزل الشارع فى حالة تزوير انتخابات الرئاسة أو سرقة الثورة*
> *قال المهندس خيرت الشاطر، مرشح الرئاسة، إنه يرفض محاولات إعادة نظام مبارك وترشح اللواء عمر سليمان، نائب الرئيس السابق، للانتخابات الرئاسية، معتبراًَ أن إعلان سليمان ترشحه رسمياً للرئاسة إهانة للثورة، وعدم إدراك لطبيعة التغير الذى شهدته مصر بعد ثورة 25 يناير.
> 
> وأضاف الشاطر، خلال المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقد اليوم للإعلان عن حملته الرئاسية، والتى تحمل شعار "النهضة.. إرادة شعبية"، أنه لو تم تزوير الانتخابات الرئاسية أو وجدت محاولات لسرقة الثورة "هننزل الشارع"، لأننا ضحينا بأرواحنا وشهدائنا من أجل حصد نتائج هذه الثورة.*


حلوة ضحوا با رواحهم دول
دول نزلوا على الثورة بالبارشوت زيى  مشوفنا
قوللى يا عم خيرت انت مين تبعك من الاخوان ضحوا باروحهم؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2012)

*هؤلاء النصابين .... كانوا فين فى 25 يناير ... كانوا فين وحركة كفاية وحركة 6 ابريل بيتكلموا عن اقصاء ومبارك .... كاذبون وصدقوا نفسهم *


----------



## Alexander.t (9 أبريل 2012)




----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هؤلاء النصابين .... كانوا فين فى 25 يناير ... كانوا فين وحركة كفاية وحركة 6 ابريل بيتكلموا عن اقصاء ومبارك .... كاذبون وصدقوا نفسهم *


*كانوا موجودين وانا اشهد .. ولولاهم لخرج*
*المتظاهرون من ميدان التحرير بعد معركة الجمل وهجوم البلطجية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *كانوا موجودين وانا اشهد .. ولولاهم لخرج*
> *المتظاهرون من ميدان التحرير بعد معركة الجمل وهجوم البلطجية*​



*كانوا موجودين يوم 25 يناير ...؟؟؟
ومين قالك أن المتظاهرون كانوا حايخرجوا بعد معركة الجمل ....؟؟؟ ده تنجيم يعنى ولا معرفة بالغيب*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ده تنجيم يعنى ولا معرفة بالغيب*


*الاتنين .. وكذب المنجمون ولو صدقوا *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 أبريل 2012)

*مؤيد لعمر سليمان بقوة.
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اممممممم لا بقى فهمنى اخر سطرين دول *
> *تعليمات من مين ولمين وانهى نشاط وده معناااه ايييه ؟؟*


*التعليمات بين أعضاء الحزب وبعضيهم ...*
*سمعتها صدفة وأنا واقف مع أحدهم ..قاله بالنص :*
*ماتنزلش حاجة اليومين دول ...وفرمل السداد على قد ما تقدر لغاية ما نشوف ...التانى قاله : خلاص أسافر يومين ؟*
*قال له لأ : ( خليك قريب ) ...!!!!!!!!!!!*
*هما يعرفونى من زمان وعادى الحديث مش سرى ولا حاجة *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أبريل 2012)

*السؤال الهام الآن ...*
*هل خيرت سيكون ولائه لمصر ..(( أم ))*
*سيكون للمرشد العام ؟!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *التعليمات بين أعضاء الحزب وبعضيهم ...*
> *سمعتها صدفة وأنا واقف مع أحدهم ..قاله بالنص :*
> *ماتنزلش حاجة اليومين دول ...وفرمل السداد على قد ما تقدر لغاية ما نشوف ...التانى قاله : خلاص أسافر يومين ؟*
> *قال له لأ : ( خليك قريب ) ...!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *هما يعرفونى من زمان وعادى الحديث مش سرى ولا حاجة *



*:new2: ربنا يعديها ع خير بجد *


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *السؤال الهام الآن ...*
> *هل خيرت سيكون ولائه لمصر ..(( أم ))*
> *سيكون للمرشد العام ؟!!!*



*انت عارف هما قبل كده قالوها صريحه مريحه (** فى مصر )*


----------



## BITAR (9 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 أبريل 2012)

[YOUTUBE]0urLRMJ_71I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أبريل 2012)

*ياعمنا بيقولك فى حالة صدور قانون يحظرهم ....*
*لسة مشروع القانون فى مجلس الشعب ...ولسة هيتناقش ...ولسة هيعدى على اللجنة التشريعية ...وبعدها يطلع على الصياغة ...وبعدها يتراجع وبعده يطلع مسودة وبعدها يُصدر ...وبعد ما يصدر لسة اللائحة التنفيذية ...*
*يعنى يكون ( عُم - ر- سى - ليمان من الأسرة الرابعة 2012 ق.م ) خلص فترته ...*
*أحسن حل ...عمر رئيس وأبا الفتوح نائب ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> [YOUTUBE]0urLRMJ_71I[/YOUTUBE]​



*صرح أحد أعضاء المجلس العسكرى, بصفته رئيس الدولة حاليا, أن المجلس لن يوافق على هذا القانون ...
هما الإسلاميين خايفين من الصندوق دلوقت ليه ؟؟؟؟ مش هما دايما يريدوا الأحتكام للصندوق
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> * مش هما دايما يريدوا الأحتكام للصندوق*


* حضرتك مش واخد بالك يا أستاذنا ...*
*أصل الصندوق دلوقتى فاضى من بعد ماشالوا منه ( الجزم )*
*ولامؤاخذة ....*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * حضرتك مش واخد بالك يا أستاذنا ...*
> *أصل الصندوق دلوقتى فاضى من بعد ماشالوا منه ( الجزم )*
> *ولامؤاخذة ....*


*فان عاد للصندوق جزمتون فلن بحكم الشعب الا بها .. وعجبى هههههه*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 أبريل 2012)

سليمان:"هفتح الصندوق الأسود لو عزلونى" 






​أكد الإعلامي عمرو أديب أن عمر سليمان اتصل به اليوم وأكد له أن البرلمان لو أقر قانون عزل المرشحين الذين عملوا مع نظام مبارك سيتم فتح الصندوق الأسود دون رحمة.
وأضاف أديب في برنامج القاهرة أن سليمان يمتلك أسرار نظام مبارك ومعارضيه وأن حرب تكسير العظام بين الإسلاميين وبين عمر سليمان بدأت فقد أصدر الإسلاميون بكافة طوائفهم تصريحات ضده ردا على تصريحاته التي اتهم فيها الإسلاميين بمحاولة قتله


اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - سليمان:"هفتح الصندوق الأسود لو عزلونى" ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أبريل 2012)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*ولعت* ...
*الصندوق الأسود* مع *الكابتن* *البطوطى* ...
*والبطوطى* مات ياولداه فى حادثة سقوط الطيارة قُرابة سواحل *أمريكا* ...
*ومبارك* قال : أول ما *قالولى* قلت دى *مشكلة فى مجموعة الديل ....*
*والبطوطى* كان جايب فردتين كاوتش سبور لعربية لأبنه ...عشان كدة قالوا مش أنتحار ولا حاجة ...
*لأن الكابتن كان فى الحمام بيعمل* *" بى بى "..*
وخرج " *والعياذ بالله* " *من غير ما* ( *يستنجى* ) ...!!!
*عشان كدة ربنا صب جام غضبه على الطيارة باللى فيها ...*
*وأحتمال يصب الله غضبه علينا أيضاً لآن عمر سليمان قدم أوراق ترشحه وهو ( مش متوضى ) ...*
*والدليل ( قالوا له ) ...*
*وشكراً حضرة الكونستابل اللى خلانى أكسر الأشارة وأعدى لأنى كنت ( مزنوق ) قوى وهو حس بزنقتى *
*وخلانى أفكها بعشرين جنيه ...*
*رحم الله كابتن البطوطى ورحم الله طيارة ( مصر للألبان )...*
*إن الله يأمر بالعدل والإحسان وإيتاء ذى القُربى ...*
*وينهى عن الفحشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء والمُنكر والبغى ...*
*يعظُكم لعلكُم تُرحَمون ..*
*قوموا الى بلادكم خربوا وولعوا فيها ...يرحمكم الله !!*


----------

